# Hand applying Dodo Juice Orange Crush Soft Wax with PJ from Dodo Juice!



## Mike Phillips

*Hand applying Dodo Juice Orange Crush Soft Wax with PJ from Dodo Juice!*








We had a real special treat here at Autogeek because *PJ*, one of the owners and founders of *Dodo Juice* paid us a visit and gave us a hand with one of our recent project cars.

After all the polishing work was done it was time to add a layer of protection and lock in the shine and for this we chose Dodo Juice Orange Crush Soft Wax for warm colors. As you can see the paint on this 1957 is more than a little warm it's down right hot!

I had planned on machine applying the wax to the paint but PJ shared with everyone some tips and techniques for hand applying this pre-softened Carnauba Wax so we listened up and followed his instruction.










All Dodo Juice Waxes come with the lid sealed onto the jar with a strip of adhesive paper to ensure it's never been opened before it arrives to you. So the first thing to do is to break the seal which PJ is about to do...










*After breaking the seal and removing the lid, he then rubs his clean fingers over the top of the wax softening it even more than it already is...*









*Note: *It's vitally important that you wash your hands very well before applying any type of wax to your car's paint.

*With wax in hand, he's ready to start applying the wax to the paint... *









*PJ shows us his technique of working the wax over the paint with a gentle touch using only the bare skin of his hands and fingers...*









As he applies the wax he works around the car... in a few seconds the rest of the team is going to join him and with 4 to 5 people hand waxing the paint it's only going to take minutes even to cover a car as large as this! 


















*Here's a thin coating of Orange Crush...*









*Flying his colors...*









After all the paint was covered with a thin coat we carefully removed the wax using clean, soft microfiber towels. Here's some beauty shots showcasing this premium quality finishing wax.














































*Super Star!*









*Thanks PJ! :thumb:*

*And here's Kristin, one of our Swirl Girls showcasing the car...*










*Kristin inspects our work and finds a few wax smudges here and there and gently removes them using a clean microfiber towel while wearing microfiber gloves...*



























*Here's Kristin inspecting our work using the Brinkmann Swirl Finder Light... *













































*PJ is such a hard worker and always ready to lend a helping hand...*


















*Looking dreamy...*









*Kristin autographing the Brinkmann Swirl Finder Light...*


















:thumb:


----------



## VIPER

That's one superb looking paint job there!! :argie:

[note to self: must speak to John and Bill about recruiting some 'DW Girls' for promo activities ].

Great post guys


----------



## David Proctor

It just gets better.......


----------



## JBirchy

Wow we love Kristin! Orange Crush is my favourite Dodo wax too, smells good enough to eat!


----------



## Bowler

Love the wax, easy to apply smells great.
leaves fingers looking like a 60 a day woodbine smoker


----------



## Mike Phillips

JBirchy said:


> Wow we love Kristin!


Just finished buffing out a thrashed 2004 black Chevy SSR...










*Here's our new Swirl Girl Tasha autographing the Swirl Gun she used for this photo shoot. *
*







*

*Tasha - Our newest Swirl Girl..*


----------



## james_death

Very Moody Last Shot....

Also Kristin in that outfit and the Micro fibre Gloves Ve4ry Micky Mouse look....:lol:

OK Minnie Mouse.... the gloves look huge....:wave:


----------



## Mike Phillips

james_death said:


> Very Moody Last Shot....
> 
> Also Kristin in that outfit and the Micro fibre Gloves Ve4ry Micky Mouse look....:lol:
> 
> OK Minnie Mouse.... the gloves look huge....:wave:


The gloves come in a one size fits all. So since girls tend to have smaller hands than guys but more guys detail cars than girls, that's just how it is.

The normal routine is for the girls to inspect our work and that starts with wiping off any smudges we may have missed and then inspecting the work with a Brinkmann Swirl Finder light... that's just our protocol.

The gloves do serve a purpose and I do i fact use them for my final removal of LSP's... See this article,

*Increase Your Grip Strength with Microfiber Gloves*


----------



## james_death

Seen you using them before and have seen the article,,, great stuff.


----------



## Smurf.

I used to wax by hand with Zymol .... I found that you tend to use slightly more wax but yet prefer the application of wax by hand as you have more control of where you put it, if that makes sense?


----------



## Lupostef

Heard of people doing this but never had a bash myself. Fabulous results anyhow


----------

